# CAT Scan



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

Doc. is sending me for a CAT scan, what can I expect? What kind of things can they find? TIA


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm wondering if it's possible to work before and/or after the scan. Do you have to fast, and if so how long beforehand. I can't call tonight for appointment and I'm just wondering


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi Janet,Usually you have nothing to drink or eat after midnight (I think) then they give you the juice to drink about an hour before the CT scan. Depending on what is scanned, they will make you change into a hospital gown - so you do not have any metal that will interfere with the x-rays. Then they will postion you on the bed, start the IV, do some preliminary scans to check your position then do the diagnostic scans. You will be told to raise your arms, hold your breath, etc. The whole thing (not including the hour wait for the drinking part) takes maybe a half hour, depending on what kind of scans they are doing and what they find. Afterwards you basically go on with your normal day. I never had any side effects from any of the contrast material, but some people do. If so, you may need to take the rest of the day off from work to recover.As far as what they look for...that depends on what area of the body they are looking at. If it is your abdomen, they are looking for calcifications, masses, fluid buildup, abscesses, inflammation, cysts....etc. They use CTs to look for infection, cancer, perforated organs, changes in ducts and blood vessels and other structural (anatomical) problems. Hope this helps some.Laurie


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Abdominal/pelvic CAT scan-(In my experience). I had to go to the hospital the a few days before(once the scan was scheduled)to pick up a "redipak" (a small jug of barium) which they instruct you to drink at certain times depending on when your scan is scheduled for. I think it was clear liquids day before then nothing after midnight except for the barium(which tasted like pina colata BUT by the time I was done drinking ALL of it I never wanted to see one again)Day of the test. Go to facility, check in, BP, fill out forms, drink MORE barium. Put on hospital gown. They put you on an exam table that slides into what looks like a huge donut. Its all open so you wont get claustrophibic. They will start an iv (for me it was just water at first). Slowly the table you are on will move till it scans your abdomen and pelvic area. In my case I wasn't told to move at all, I had to lie still.At a certain point in the test they put some contrast media in the iv (you might feel very warm for a minute or two, sort of like a huge hot flash which you are probably to young to get on your own).They will tell you before they give it to you. They keep scanning, the contrast better outlines the abdominal/pelvic structures. The radiologist will make sure he has all the data he needs or they might scan a certain part again. Thats it, youre done and can go home. I drove home with no problems. You might want to take a laxative after the test as barium is very constipating and you will probably poop white (barium) when you go.Abdominal/pelvic CAT scan can show- Your liver, your gallbladder (gallstones), your colon, your uterus, pancreas, kidneys and adrenal glands. It can show inflammation (diverticulitis)and any abdnormal structures in the area. I remember getting kind of nervous cause the scan was called abdominal/PELVIC(I didnt think I had any gyn things to look at)but at least where I went ALL the CAT SCANS in that area of your body are abdominal/pelvic so its a standard test.Hope this helps


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Nancy,I find that interesting that your CT had the barium involved. With my abdominal / pelvic CT (three and four years ago) I just had the contrast in the juice then the IV one. The barium that I had to do was for the fluoroscopy study (barium swallow with small bowel follow through) a completely different test! I wonder if they were looking for different things between you and me; or if it was a different type of CT machine (a different manufacturer using different techniques) or if is it doctor preference. I always thought that a CT was a CT was a CT! I guess I need to ask around - I have a friend whose sister in law is a CT technologist.laurie


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks Girls! I really appreciate your replies!


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Laurie-I wasn't given any juice when I went for the scan, just more yucky pina colata tasting barium. My scan was labeled abdominal/pelvic cat scan with and without contrast. I had it alittle over 2 years ago in a hospital in suburban Boston.


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

Will a CT scan show anything as far ovarian cancer?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Assuming they set the machine to look at the right area, they should show any anatomical abnormalities (like tumors or cysts) of the ovaries.K.


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

My Barium was banana flavored. Other than that it was the same as Nancy said.


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

Kmottus, The doc does want the pelvic region scaned. It's just looking back over the last year or so I've been saying off and on "my pelvis hurts, it's like pressure" I just ignored it cause I thought it was part of being a woman, now I'm starting to think OC, and don't want to raise my concerns with husband or anyone and scare them unnecassrily(sp)


----------

